

Ask HN: Online of Offline calendar/todo - mikeknoop

What tool does everyone prefer for their life organization? Calendar, to-do list, etc.<p>I've used Outlook which I like but feels heavy for my use, I've also used Google Calendar/Mail/Todo but it requires a constant internet connection to update which I don't always have.<p>I've been considering going fully-offline and trying a paper organizer.<p>I'm curious to hear everyone's opinion on this topic.
======
pdelgallego
My life is in a text file. Org-mode FTW

------
Mz
For my day-job, I use Outlook for a lot of things. At home, we have a pad of
sticky notes that we use for making grocery lists, shopping lists, and notes
of various kinds. It is centrally located and anyone can grab the grocery list
if they happen to be going out. I had a freeware To-Do list on my computer at
one time, but I stopped using it. I also email myself reminders, from work to
home and vice-versa.

I have been mulling this same question over myself the past few days and
considered asking a similar question in terms of specifically how do start-ups
organize themselves in regards to time, appointments, making sure things get
done. I seem to be suddenly on the right track for some of my goals in that
regard and wondering if I need more "organization"/structure. So I am looking
forward to hearing other ideas on the topic.

